# Stanza will not accept fuel



## AskNetGuy (Jan 7, 2005)

Recently my Stanza stopped accepting fuel at the gas stations. I was filling it, and it just kicked off the pump, as though it were full. The tank is very very empty however. I have tried different pumps. I have tried different angles. Put it in more, put it in less, jiggled it, held it steady, let the attendant try, upside down even. How do i begin troubleshooting this problem?

And does anyone ever visit this board?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

which stanza?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

AskNetGuy said:


> Recently my Stanza stopped accepting fuel at the gas stations. I was filling it, and it just kicked off the pump, as though it were full. The tank is very very empty however. I have tried different pumps. I have tried different angles. Put it in more, put it in less, jiggled it, held it steady, let the attendant try, upside down even. How do i begin troubleshooting this problem?
> 
> And does anyone ever visit this board?



did you try different gas stations?? some stations pumps are more sensitive than others and think your tank is full cause of the fill tube angle. Nissan pulsars had that problem cause of the sharp fill angle some pumps would think that it was full.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

There is a vent tube in the neck which could be plugged. You could get under the car and remove it to inspect it and clear it if necessary.

Troy


----------



## AskNetGuy (Jan 7, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> There is a vent tube in the neck which could be plugged. You could get under the car and remove it to inspect it and clear it if necessary.
> 
> Troy


 Don't want to sound ignorant.
but How/where?


----------



## AskNetGuy (Jan 7, 2005)

BakaSama said:


> which stanza?


Wow sorry. forgot about that part
it's a 91 Nissan Stanza
Very basic
Four door


----------



## AskNetGuy (Jan 7, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> did you try different gas stations?? some stations pumps are more sensitive than others and think your tank is full cause of the fill tube angle. Nissan pulsars had that problem cause of the sharp fill angle some pumps would think that it was full.


i've tried at more than 6 different brands of station and at least two of each.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ok then, sounds like your filler vent could be plugged or you have something jammed in the filler neck.


----------

